# New core on Cube4You



## suhas2112 (Jan 16, 2009)

I just found this new type C II core on C4U... The weirdest part is that they don't sell type A cores anymore(old and new)!!!!!!!

http://www.cube4you.com/429_Cube4you-orange-core.html

Is anyone willing to order this and try it out?? This looks like it could make some new killer hybrids!!


----------



## Jai (Jan 16, 2009)

Suhas, that's the core that comes with this cube: http://www.cube4you.com/428_Limited-Orange-Cube4you-3x3x3-Cube.html
It's not the Type C II, it's the Cube4You cube; it's simply called that, there is no type. I don't know whether or not there will be an actual Type C II, but this definitely isn't it. 
About the testing, James (the guy behind C4Y) wanted 10 sub-20 cubers with cameras and youtube accounts to test out the cube and make a video review. I was one of them, and as soon as I get the cube, assemble and lube it, I'll review it.


----------



## suhas2112 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm sorry for calling it a type c II... I just wanted to know if this is the same as a type a core and why they stopped selling type a cores...

Anyway, I can't wait for your video!!!


----------



## (X) (Jan 16, 2009)

when will the first test video's come, and when will the black and white version come?


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 16, 2009)

When my cube comes I will probably put a video up right away, but shipping is being slow right now, I dont know if James used EMS, hopefully it comes soon though. Black and white will come out after the test I believe.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 17, 2009)

suhas2112 said:


> I just found this new type C II core on C4U... The weirdest part is that they don't sell type A cores anymore(old and new)!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.cube4you.com/429_Cube4you-orange-core.html
> 
> Is anyone willing to order this and try it out?? This looks like it could make some new killer hybrids!!



NOO! They stopped selling type A cores T_T. Wait, is this core supposedly better than the type A cores (old and new)?


----------



## hippofluff (Jan 25, 2009)

I have 2 new cube4you cores that came through the mail with EMS shipping. I'm not going to lie and i will say that i have no clue what i'm doing when it comes to hybrids, if u want me to i can switch my diansheng type e with this new core and make a video? reply if you want


----------



## DcF1337 (Jan 25, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> I have 2 new cube4you cores that came through the mail with EMS shipping. I'm not going to lie and i will say that i have no clue what i'm doing when it comes to hybrids, if u want me to i can switch my diansheng type e with this new core and make a video? reply if you want



Sure, what about Type D? My best cube right now is a Type D - A core hybrid, I'd love to know how Type D's perform with a Cube4you core.


----------



## 512456 (Jan 25, 2009)

> When my cube comes I will probably put a video up right away, but shipping is being slow right now, I dont know if James used EMS, hopefully it comes soon though. Black and white will come out after the test I believe.



Yes, James uses EMS for the test cubes.

By the way, I've never used the type a cores before. But, this core is not threaded making it hard to tighten the screw into it during the first time trying to assemble the cube.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 25, 2009)

Jai said:


> Suhas, that's the core that comes with this cube: http://www.cube4you.com/428_Limited-Orange-Cube4you-3x3x3-Cube.html
> It's not the Type C II, it's the Cube4You cube; it's simply called that, there is no type. I don't know whether or not there will be an actual Type C II, but this definitely isn't it.
> About the testing, James (the guy behind C4Y) wanted 10 sub-20 cubers with cameras and youtube accounts to test out the cube and make a video review. I was one of them, and as soon as I get the cube, assemble and lube it, I'll review it.





get your type C II here:

http://www.unicube.tw/Cart/Info.aspx?Type=1&ID=TBC

(im still halfway through writing my guide)


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 25, 2009)

But does the fact that you can't break it make it a good core? I mean, what makes Type A cores so great is that they have a little bit of give to them, I mean, a hammer is never going to come and break your cube in competitions or anything. I'm worried that this core is going to be far worse than Type A cores due to that it's completely stiff.


----------



## hippofluff (Jan 25, 2009)

ok so i swapped my diansheng type e cube with a cube4you core ... it is a very bad hybrid, but as for the core itself, my diansheng can now cut corners lik a beast and its glideful turning style stayed the same. If you guys want i can make a video of a c4y core type d hybrid?


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 25, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> ok so i swapped my diansheng type e cube with a cube4you core ... it is a very bad hybrid, but as for the core itself, my diansheng can now cut corners lik a beast and its glideful turning style stayed the same. If you guys want i can make a video of a c4y core type d hybrid?


yes make a c4y core type d hybrid video!


----------



## hippofluff (Jan 25, 2009)

ok i will put up the link in maybe an hour or so i will start t make video and post link here


----------



## hippofluff (Jan 25, 2009)

THE VIDEO IS UP!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQlpzcSHbc8


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice. Now I want a vid that shows type C + C4Y core.


----------



## hippofluff (Jan 26, 2009)

don't have type c, don't worry other people will get cores soon enough


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 26, 2009)

Aww. Nice vid though.


----------



## panyan (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah, nice vid, so yould you say it was second best to the old type a core?


----------



## hippofluff (Jan 26, 2009)

yes, but I have only tried hybrids with type a cores and now c4y core so i really don't have much of a comparison. but i would say that


----------

